# Thinking of All of You this Season!



## Kanadiana (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone in Psychlinks,

Just wanted to pop in and send you all my best regards and warmest wishes for a Holiday Season with many lifts and perks throughout, and may those lifts and perks continue as a trend for all of 2008!!!

Merry Christmas and Best Wishes for a Happy/er New Year to come to All ... (replace the Merry Christmas part with whatever this time of year means to you knowing the wishes are positive  )

Karmen


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks, Karmen. I hope you have a relaxing and happy holiday season, too. :x)


----------



## Kanadiana (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks David. I expect this year to be a pretty quiet one for me, unless my youngest makes it here. Time will tell. If she doesn't I'll be on my own this year, which is an extremely rare event. If alone will enjoy the day quietly and connect with people by phone and net ... and pig out out the gourmet baskets goodies that came in 2 gift baskets (tons of chocolatey things to console self in one and great coffees in the other to wash them down ... positively stimulating  ) gifts from my Aussie friends as a sort of sorry you got sick and didn't get here and here you go, enjoy this from all of us. Amazing. Another long time friend sent a parcel with odds and ends of really thoughtful little things, included was a delightful little artifical tree package complete with little glass balls to decorate it... stands about a foot and a half high. Amazing what they make these days, and the tree is a delight! These people all combine to force the Christmas spirit on me  Nice. I feel good and more than fortunate (because I am and I know it)  and thats been a long time coming and needed, so yes David ... relaxing and happy Christmas it will be. 

Thank you 

Karmen


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 19, 2007)

Mmmm... :coffee2: and (why don't we have a chocolate smiley?) :biggrin:


----------



## HA (Dec 19, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you too, Karmen!

I have a 3 foot Christmas tree. I love it.

I'm glad to hear that you are feeling good, Karmen! Are you still in the same area of BC..is it the Okanagan Valley?  :canadian:

Cheers
:emoticon-sign:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 19, 2007)

Wishing you a Merry Christmas too, Karmen!!


----------



## Kanadiana (Dec 20, 2007)

David ,,, oh please yes sir, chocolate for sure  

HeartArt, you too! ... hi there and awesome to hear from you! Your tree sounds great too ... cool. But then I like any kind of a tree at all. A couple or more times when a real tree not in the budget, I decorated my large standing painters easel ,.. strung the lights on it, hung decorations and iceles etc ... topped it with ??? (I forget  ) but it was great and everyone loved it. It looked surprizingly good. And yes, still in the same place in BC but more towards Calgary way than the Ok. Am feeling good in some ways, and not good in others, depending on which aspect ... but the good parts help tolerate the other better  I guess? LOL I'm sure you all know what I mean.

Janet ... thanks. Nice to be able to exchange Merry Christmases with you and touch base. I may not visit often or post much, but I'm still around and haven't forgotten anyone here 

Cheers and as my Icelandic relatives side would say as an Icelandic Blessing to you all ... Bless Bless 

Karmen


----------



## ladylore (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Holidays Karmen :xcool::emoticon-sign:


----------



## HA (Dec 20, 2007)

Karmen, decorating an easel for a Christams tree is such a neat idea! I'm going to try that. I hope you took a photo of it.

I tried to find a photo of a Christmas easel but had no luck. Your's may have been the first one ever! In my search I found this list of interesting and inspiring ideas from different people on Christmas tree alternatives. My little tree may stay in it's box for a few years now.

Christmas tree alternatives? | Ask MetaFilter

:xcool:


----------



## Kanadiana (Dec 21, 2007)

What's kinda neat about the easel is it's like a Christmas tree shape too  I regret I never got a picture of it ... They really are quite artistic and beautiful with the lights and decorations. Sorry I no longer have an easel OR decorations, accept the little ones just came with the wee tree 

Other years I've decorated my Ficus trees (not as nice LOL) ... costs of trees and/or getting them sometimes a problem for me. I really do love the real trees, but have some sadness and guilt about the chopped killed ones just for having a tree for a week or more then tossed.
Some of the artificial trees are quite natural and beautiful looking, but extremely costly.


----------



## HA (Dec 22, 2007)

I can visualize that easel. My little 3ft tree (from bottom of stem to top) is artificial and only cost $15.

Cheers :wiseman:


----------



## Kanadiana (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool  Also 2nd hand stores a good source for trees. Amazingly affordable more often than not, on a low budget, and can often find tree's in great shape because folks went out and bought a newer and better one they liked better and just had to have this year, sorta thing 

Well, on my own here is solid now. Was still a chance my youngest would make it but that's not to be. Landlord just dropped off a Christmas gift ...  a turkey for each tenant (he's cool like that. An oldtimer and definately not a typical landlord or one who has ever landlorded before  )

Will cook up the turkey, strip, and freeze portions for a variety of meals and uses since there's just me to eat it this year LOL I love the leftovers portions as quick grabs added to soups and stews, sandwiches, salads, etc ....


----------

